# Cracked Windscreen replacment costs



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Whilst driving home from Wales this morning, a stone hit the windscreen of our 2006 Ducatto (Older style) and around 30 minutes later a crack appeared vertically from top to bottom. I have checked my insurance policy (Caravan Guard) which states there is an £100 excess for a replacement screen.
Does any know if;-
1) we use the insurance and pay the excess will we loose our no claims bonus?
2) Can we get a replacment windscreen fitted for less than £100?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Glass does not affect your no claims.
A windscreen will be MANY hundreds


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi if your insurance is fully comp it will only cost you £100, you will not lose your no claim's or should not. By the way my Sprinter only cost £100 fitted


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Agree totally Techno

tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I am surprised 8O although not necessarily saving owt
http://www.smilewindscreens.co.uk/fiat/ducato-windscreen


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, my A class windscreen want last year, and was replaced on the insurance - £100 excess with no loss of no claims discount. The cost to the insurers was substantial - I paid the VAT 8O


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We're with CaravanGuard and had to have our windscreen replaced, Renault master. Only charge £100 excess and did not lose no claims.

Jan


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

For the definitive answers, check your insurance policy. You may find that the excess is restricted to £100 only if you use their authorised glass repairers.

Dougie.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It is important to point out that not only does it not affect your no claims but your premium does not get loaded like after an accident claim either. A glass claim should be as tho it never happened.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

asprn said:


> For the definitive answers, check your insurance policy. You may find that the excess is restricted to £100 only if you use their authorised glass repairers.
> 
> Dougie.


definitely!


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, for all the replies. Looks like it's a call to the insurance in the morning.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

cje101 said:


> Thanks, for all the replies. Looks like it's a call to the insurance in the morning.


It's not necessary to call your insurance unless you're not aware of their approved repairer. Normally you just call the glass peeps and give your insurance details and 100 smegs
Good luck

Use of the "thank tab" is appreciated by all respondents


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This happened to us and our local garage said they would send someone round and we wouldnt even have to pay the £100 excess. Cant remember but I think it was Autoglass. I think they paid the excess. Anyway it cost me nothing and didnt effect my insurance.

They came out to me and did it at home as well.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

I am on my 3rd windscreen on an X250 base, only ever have to pay Autoglass £100 (Safeguard insurance). The invoice is frightening at nearly £1200!


----------



## CaravanG (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

As has already been mentioned, our windscreen excess is £100 and providing the claim is less than £1000 this will not effect your no claims bonus. Here is the full info:

_Our Windscreen Excess is £100 - you do not need to pay the excess if the windscreen is repaired, only if it is replaced. If the windscreen is replaced, providing the cost of replacing the window is less than £1000 it will not affect your no claims bonus.

We will cover the cost of replacing your windscreen when it is over £1000 (with no upper limit), but this will effect your no claims bonus as mentioned above.
_

I hope this makes things clearer for everybody, but if you do have any further questions then please feel free to call us on 01422 396 777 or email [email protected]

many thanks

Neil,

Caravan Guard


----------

